# Warning! Warning! Warning!



## DangerMouse

forgot to mention....not to worry, i immediately called her and told her to call and CANCEL her credit card. she did and called me back to tell me they had already charged her another $15 she had not ok'd (of course) she is no doubt out the 55 bucks now, though a suit may be brought against CLICK BANK, the company they do 'business' with. stay safe folks!

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

today i take a flash drive to save the book she's writing. i read the first 10 pages or so she had. pretty good stuff! not pertinent, i know, but i think this post needs to be seen. move it if you must mods. hi-ho, hi-ho, and off to reformat i go!

DM


----------



## Shamus

I'm curious who it was that suggested she buy/download that software.

Unless is was just one of those pop-ups and she got suckered in, which does happen to good folks. If a reputable site recommended it then that should be published.

My own search showed nothing but bad reviews. Make sure you let her know it's safer to read through net reviews before downloading.

I bought a new Dell Vista. Hated it because of all the crap Dell added. Once I installed a clean version of Vista on my new computer it runs like a normal PC again. One thing I kept getting was an automatic virus cleaner pop-up that would not let you cancel it, it just kept running and appeared to be scanning the PC. It wanted me to download what appeared to be MS virus checker. Just didn't seem right for this to take over my PC and start scaning. I'd have to hit Ctrl/Alt/Del and kill everything and then start my net search all over again. Many people recommended AVAST which I had forgotten that I used to use on my old PC. It took care of the problem.

It never ceases to amaze me the lengths some companies will go to in trying to separate you from your money and you have no recourse. 

Glad you are getting her back up and running.


----------



## DangerMouse

yup, i put AVAST! on her machine today after a complete redo. (i use it too) thankfully, all's well and she's a happypuppy again. hers is a 'dell' too, and without all the bloated crap, it runs WAY faster. thanks for replying Shamus. anyone else. please feel free to add comments as it will 'bump' this warning up again. people need to know about this. stay safe folks!

DM


----------



## nap

DM, penfold has been wondering where you went to.


So, how did this user come to find and load the program? As shamus said, this might be beneficial to others.


curious, have I ever asked you where is SW michigan you are?


----------



## DangerMouse

tell Penfold Colonel K has me on a top secret mission. if i tell you what it is i'd have to kill you of course. -=chuckle=- she had someone tell her they thought she might have spyware or virus and she just googled antispyware or something and found their 'website'. she had zlob, trojans, backdoor and tons of spyware. my tools got rid of everything EXCEPT their spyware. (rogue.antispywarebot) so i just did the full reformat/reinstall to be totally sure all was gone. but as i said earlier, when i googled it, i found some "haha-RAVE REVIEWS" and false recommendations and even comparisons to other programs showing theirs was so much better! clickbank SAYS they will refund her money, so i will keep you posted.

DM


----------



## skipjack

I've seen this a lot lately. Phony antispyware programs that somehow get installed on a user's PC. Probably via an internet pop-up. Once installed, it runs a bogus scan and tells the user they have a ridiculous number of viruses on their computer and that they have to purchase a full licence to remove them. 

My ex-wife fell for this (ha, ha... karma!) and paid $40 for essentially spyware. A coworker brought in his PC for me to look at and it told him he had over 2000 viruses on his computer! lol.

One program I've had great success with removing these things is Malwarebytes.


----------



## DangerMouse

malwarebytes is good, spybot S&D is good, spyware doctor is ok, (PCTools) i tell my clients to run at least two to catch as much as possible.

DM


----------



## wilsonmian

skipjack said:


> I've seen this a lot lately. Phony antispyware programs that somehow get installed on a user's PC. Probably via an internet pop-up. Once installed, it runs a bogus scan and tells the user they have a ridiculous number of viruses on their computer and that they have to purchase a full licence to remove them.
> 
> My ex-wife fell for this (ha, ha... karma!) and paid $40 for essentially spyware. A coworker brought in his PC for me to look at and it told him he had over 2000 viruses on his computer! lol.
> 
> One program I've had great success with removing these things is Malwarebytes.


No doubt there are worse type of threats and virus out there but they even don't recognized and can be caught. They simply send all your info to their master.


----------



## crawdoogie

There are some extremely smart crooks out there:

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/se...tual_bank_heist_nets_500000.html?nav=rss_blog

Crazy..huh? 
The problem is that even with all the latest security software installed if Gma clicks on that link that promises a free laptop....
or worse yet an official looking email from their bank that prompts them to enter their account # and pin for a critical security check....

We all have friends and family who are not computer savvy and it is only a matter of time before they fall prey to the scammers out there. Take the time to educate them. 

"There is no such thing as a free lunch"

"If it seems too good to be true, it usually is"


----------



## crawdoogie

*AntiSpywareBot is Vista Certified!!!*

Would you believe that AntiSpywareBot is "Certified for Windows Vista"?!

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...1&pf=2&pi=9&c=Utilities&sc=Security&os=32-bit

I guess that any POS software company can buy a Windows Vista cert. As long as it "runs" on Vista without crashing it it passes regardless if it is a rogue application.
But this page also has a "thumbs up/down" that you can use to tell MS Vista what you really think of this "security app". After you click thumbs down you can add more detail. Be sure to point out that AntiSpywareBot v1.5 is certified BUT the software that's available on the website is only version 1.4 which is not certified in addition to it being installed using bogus "you have spyware on your PC-click here to remove" negative ad techniques
Just take a look at the AntiSpywarebot website. Totally bogus especially the "affiliates" page.

http://affiliates.antispywarebot.com/

*Yes anyone can become a sleezebag in just 30 seconds.*

I looked up their business address in Google Maps and Microsoft's maps.live.com. See the attached pics for an amusing view. 
Sweet Waffle House Alabama

Microsoft has no shame:thumbdown:
* Microsoft's global anti-user day 

*


----------



## DangerMouse

too funny.... good job researching! 

DM


----------



## DangerMouse

i just went here--> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/com...rity&os=32-bit and posted a link to this thread. i doubt it'll do any good.....but you never know. IF anyone from MS shows up, please feel free to comment. 

DM


----------



## skymaster

Mouse; Suhweeeeeeeeeeeetttttttt Siberian. I luv em. I lost mine when he was 12 years ago still miss him. No more doggies for me nothing couild come close to Ninja. Enjoy em


----------



## DangerMouse

yeah, she's a nut alright.... that's my stinky work slipper she's sleeping with her nose stuck in..... right now she's trying to take over my chair here. she thinks she's a people. Po)

DM


----------



## skymaster

OK lets get this strait! YOU are sitting in HER chair!!!!!!!!!!!! She IS a people! Now just git ur butt to the kitchen and feed her ROFLMAO


----------

